#  > Servidores >  > Sistemas Operacionais >  >  Programas Gráficos no Linux

## marcos_psm8

E ai Galera!!

Estou com uma dificuldade para migrar completamente para o Linux. E essa dificuldade é justamente a falta de conhecimentos de programas gráficos que substituam os usados no Windows como, dreamwaver, flash, fireworks, coreldraw, photoshop, freehand, director, ilustrator, in design, quarkXpress.

Voces tem alguma dica para me dar..

Obrigado!

----------


## james_labrie

Olá amigo ! vou dar alguns exemplos para vc migrar para o Linux, por ex:

Dreamweaver = Vc usa o NVU
Photoshop = Vc usa o Gimp
Office XP = Vc usa Open Office
Internet Explorer = Vc usa o Mozilla Firefox
Oulook Express = Vc usa o Mozilla Thunderbird 


E abaixo segue não somente 5 exemplos mas, dezenas de opções para vc entrar para o mundo do GNU/Linux, confira abaixo: 

------------------------------------------------------------------------

LINK: http://www.guiadohardware.net/e-books/

1) editor html:
ginf: http://www.symonds.net/~deep/stuff/vtu/ginf/index.php
quanta plus: http://quanta.sourceforge.net/
bluefish: http://gallery.uunet.be/AlainBB/bluefish/site/
Amaya : ftp://speakeasy.rpmfind.net/linux/co...5.2-2.i386.rpm

2) gravar CDs:

Burncenter: http://alx14.free.fr/burncenter/
Arson: http://arson.sourceforge.net/
WebCDwriter: http://wwwhomes.uni-bielefeld.de/jhaeger/webCDwriter/
k3b: http://k3b.sourceforge.net/
xcdroast: http://www.xcdroast.org/
gcombust: http://www.iki.fi/jmunsin/gcombust/

Adendo: DVD+RW/R:
http://www.mosha.net/05-dvdrw/dvdrw.shtml

3) IDE C/C++ :
anjuta: http://anjuta.sourceforge.net/
kdevelop: http://www.kdevelop.org/

4) gravar disquetes: gfloppy, kfloppy
(esses são pequenos front-ends que fazem parte de pacotes maiores, são incluídos nas grandes distribuições)

5) visualizador pdf/ps: ghostview,kghostview
(estão incluídos nas distribuições)

6) visualizador pdf: xpdf, acrobat reader
acrobat reader: http://download.adobe.com/pub/adobe/...nux-506.tar.gz

7) browser: galeon, mozilla,
opera: http://www.opera.com/download/
dillo: http://dillo.sourceforge.net/
phoenix: http://www.mozilla.org/projects/phoenix/

8 ) gerenciador de download:
prozilla: http://prozilla.delrom.ro/prozilla.html
d4x: http://www.krasu.ru/soft/chuchelo/
wget
(aplicativo via linha de comando, incluído por default nas distros)

interfaces de vanguarda(front-ends) para o wget:
kget: http://kget.sourceforge.net/


9) gerenciador adsl:
tutorial para configurar o adsl(speedy) no Linux:
http://www.insite.com.br/~nferraz/projetos/speedy.html

tkpppoe: ftp://rpmfind.net/linux/Mandrake/9.0...-1mdk.i586.rpm
(é apenas um front-end para o rp-pppoe)

10) IDE UML :
BlueJ: http://www.bluej.org/
argouml: http://argouml.tigris.org/
umbrello: http://uml.sourceforge.net/

11) autorun :
autorun: http://rpmfind.net//linux/RPM/redhat....3-3.i386.html

12) Visual Basic:
phoenix: http://www.janus-software.com/

13) instant messenger:

skype : http://ui.skype.com/skype.html
gaim: http://gaim.sourceforge.net/
gnomemessenger: http://gnomemessenger.sourceforge.net
licq: http://www.licq.org/
amsn: http://amsn.sourceforge.net/
kopete: http://kopete.kde.org/
gnomeicu: http://gnomeicu.sourceforge.net/
sim: http://sim-icq.sourceforge.net/
kxicq: http://www.kxicq.org/
link genérico: http://www.linux.org/apps/all/Communication/ICQ.html

14) IDE para desenhos vetoriais no formato eps(encapsulated postscript):

sodipodi: http://sodipodi.sourceforge.net/
sketch: http://sketch.sourceforge.net/
xfig: http://www.xfig.org/

14.1) Construção de diagramas:

Plugin UML2PHP5 para o dia: http://uml2php5.zpmag.com/en/
dia: http://freshmeat.net/redir/dia/1868/url_homepage/dia

15) particionador:

gparted: http://gparted.sourceforge.net/
fdisk
(padrão nas distros)
parted: http://www.gnu.org/software/parted/parted.html
qtparted: http://qtparted.sourceforge.net/

16) bibliotecas gráficas:

open_motif: http://www.metrolink.com/products/mo...tif2-1-30.html
wxWindows: http://www.wxwindows.org/
ferramentas associadas:
wxPython: http://wxpython.org/
boa: http://boa-constructor.sourceforge.net/


gtk: http://www.gtk.org/

qt: http://www.trolltech.com/
Curso sobre o qt:
http://www.comlinux.com.br/programacao.shtml
parte1: http://www.comlinux.com.br/downloads/pdf/qt1.pdf.gz
parte2: http://www.comlinux.com.br/downloads/pdf/qt2.pdf.gz
parte3: http://www.comlinux.com.br/downloads/pdf/qt3.pdf.gz
parte4: http://www.comlinux.com.br/downloads/pdf/qt4.pdf.gz

fltk: http://www.fltk.org/

17) manipulador de imagens :

ImageMagick: http://www.imagemagick.org/
blender: http://www.blender.org/
gimp: http://www.gimp.org/

18 ) gui builder:

Zenity: http://freshmeat.net/redir/zenity/36...page/rview.cgi

Xdialog:http://xdialog.dyns.net/
OBS: O Xdialog não é um GUI builder, ele "apenas" cria janelas para aplicativos modo texto

Guido: http://sourceforge.net/projects/guido/
glade: http://glade.gnome.org/

19) desassemblador:
ldasm: http://ravemax.cjb.net/

20) processador de textos: Latex
(padrão em muitas distros)

21) editor universal: emacs, xemacs
(padrão em muitas distros)

21.1) Editores de código:
glimmer: http://glimmer.sourceforge.net/

22) editor Latex WYSIWYG:
texmacs: http://www.texmacs.org/
kile: http://perso.club-internet.fr/pascal.brachet/kile/

23) descompactador cab:
cabextract: http://www.kyz.uklinux.net/cabextract.php3

24) editores: kedit, gedit,kate,kwrite,pico,joe,...
(durante a instalação das principais distros é só incluir...)
VIM: http://www.vim.org

25) suíte para escritório:
Open Office: http://www.openoffice.org/
Abiword: http://sourceforge.net/projects/abiword/
Koffice: http://www.koffice.org/


26) Multimídia:

terminatorX: http://www.terminatorx.cx/
kplayer: http://kplayer.sourceforge.net/
xine:http://xinehq.de/
xmovie: http://heroinewarrior.com/xmovie.php3
kine: http://kino.schirmacher.de/
cinelerra: http://heroinewarrior.com/download.php3
quicktime4linux: http://heroinewarrior.com/download.php3
http://www.zinf.org/index.php
mplayer: http://www.mplayerhq.hu/
avifile: http://avifile.sourceforge.net/
ogle: http://www.dtek.chalmers.se/~dvd/
videolan: http://www.videolan.org/
xmms: http://www.xmms.org/

xplaycd: http://rpmfind.net//linux/RPM/conect...21cl.i386.html

noatun: http://rpmfind.net//linux/RPM/kde/st....4-1.i386.html

realplayer: http://rpmfind.net//linux/RPM/freshr....0-1.i386.html

kmid: http://rpmfind.net//linux/RPM/kde/st....4-1.i386.html

kmidi: http://rpmfind.net//linux/RPM/kde/st....4-1.i386.html

links genéricos:
http://www.linux.org/apps/all/Multim...dio_tools.html
http://www.linux.org/apps/all/Multimedia/Video.html

27) Gráficos:

inkscape: http://www.inkscape.org/
xpaint: http://www.image.dk/~torsten/xpaint/
killustrator: http://wwwiti.cs.uni-magdeburg.de/~s...lustrator.html
gpaint: http://gpaint.sourceforge.net/
photopaint for linux: http://linux.corel.com/products/pp9/download.htm
stardraw: componente da suíte de escritório staroffice
"Corel Draw" do Tux- Sodipodi: http://sodipodi.sourceforge.net/

28)infantis:
tuxtype: http://www.geekcomix.com/dm/tuxtype/
tuxpaint: http://www.newbreedsoftware.com/tuxpaint/

29)visualizadores de imagens:

xnview: http://www.xnview.com/
gtksee: http://hotaru.clinuxworld.com/gtksee
gthumb: http://gthumb.sourceforge.net/
gqview: http://gqview.sourceforge.net/
kuickshow: http://master.kde.org/~pfeiffer/kuickshow/
gwenview: http://gwenview.sourceforge.net/
qiv: http://www.klografx.net/qiv/

30)emuladores

Gngeo: http://m.peponas.free.fr/gngeo/

Interfaces de vanguarda(front-ends) para o Gngeo:
GGF: http://www.geocities.com/gngeofrontend/
XGngeo: http://choplair.tuxfamily.org/xgngeo.html
gngeogui: http://julien.spontanet.com/article.php3?id_article=21


stepmania: http://www.stepmania.com/stepmania/
fce ultra: http://xodnizel.net/fceultra/downloads/
mupen64: http://mupen64.emulation64.com/
bochs: http://bochs.sourceforge.net/
user-mode-linux: http://user-mode-linux.sourceforge.net/index.html
xmame/xmess: http://x.mame.net/
advancemame: http://advancemame.sourceforge.net/
raine: http://www.rainemu.com/linux/index.html
zinc: http://www.impactemu.com/index.phtml?s=zinc&ss=index
snes9x: http://www.snes9x.com/
zsnes: http://www.zsnes.com/
visual boy advance: http://vboy.emuhq.com/
virtual game boy advance: http://fms.komkon.org/VGBA/
stella: http://stella.sourceforge.net/
epsxe: http://www.epsxe.com
pcsx: http://www.pcsx.net/

frontend p/ mame:
advancemenu: http://advancemame.sourceforge.net/menu-readme.html
ckmame: http://ftp.giga.or.at/pub/nih/ckmame/
flynn: http://www.foxbox.org/adam/code/flynn/index.html
gmame: http://members.nbci.com/_XOOM/gmame/index.html
gnomame: http://www.geocities.com/mds_72/gnomame/
grok-mame: http://user.cs.tu-berlin.de/~gator/mame/
grustibus: http://grustibus.sourceforge.net/
gxmame: http://gxmame.sourceforge.net/
it-mame: http://it-mame.sourceforge.net/index2.html
it's quite: http://sourceforge.net/projects/iqf/
fancy: http://sourceforge.net/projects/iqf/
kmamerun: http://www.sad.it/~jug/kmamerun/
kmamu: http://tkmame.retrogames.com/icons/
qmamecat: http://www.mameworld.net/mamecat/
startxmame: http://www.geocities.com/SiliconValley/Mouse/1570/
setcleaner: http://space.tin.it/computer/sisitzia/setcleaner/
tkmame: http://tkmame.retrogames.com/

frontend p/ outros emuladores:
csnes9x (snes9x): http://csnes9x.sourceforge.net/
game launcher (diversos): http://www.dribin.org/dave/game_launcher/
goones (snes9x): http://alterguy.tripod.com/code/goosnes/
gsnes9x (snes9x): http://abulafia.fciencias.unam.mx/~canek/gsnes9x
gtuxnes (tuxnes): http://www.scottweber.com/projects/gtk/gtuxnes/
gwine (wine): http://www.lin-x-pert.com/index.php3?page=app&rid=170
gzinc (zinc): http://socialistsoftware.com/gzinc.php
ksnes9x (snes9x): http://ksnes9x.sourceforge.net/
kstella (stella): http://kstella.sourceforge.net/
plauncher (diversos): http://plauncher.sourceforge.net/
quef (diversos): http://quef.sourceforge.net/
snes9xexpress (snes9x): http://www.linuxgames.com/snes9express/
tqgui (winex): http://sourceforge.net/projects/tggui
tkwine (wine): http://panter.soci.aau.dk/~dailywine/tkwine/
vgb-gui (vgb/gnuboy): http://www.daimi.au.dk/~maxx/html/ma...x.html#VGB-GUI

31) Analizador do tempo tomado por uma rotina num programa:

Valgrind: http://developer.kde.org/~sewardj/
Kcachegrind: http://kcachegrind.sourceforge.net/

32) cliente de email & correlatos:

kshowmail: http://sourceforge.net/projects/kshowmail
evolution: http://www.ximian.com/products/evolution/
mozilla mail: http://www.mozilla.org/
netscape: http://www.netscape.com/
kmail: http://kmail.kde.org/
arrow: http://www.newplanetsoftware.com/arrow/
balsa: http://balsa.gnome.org/
gnumail.app: http://www.collaboration-world.com/gnumail/
althea: http://althea.sourceforge.net/
liamail: http://www.liamail.org/
mutt: http://www.mutt.org/
sylpheed: http://sylpheed.good-day.net/

33) Linguagens de programação no Tux:

J2SDK(com a IDE Netbeans): http://java.sun.com/j2se/1.4.2/download.html
Instruções de instalação: http://java.sun.com/j2se/1.4.2/install.html

IDE Eclipse: http://www.eclipse.org/downloads/index.php

IDE JBuilder(da Borland): http://www.borland.com/products/down..._jbuilder.html

Insight, uma GUI em tcl/tk para o GDB, o GnuDebugger: http://sources.redhat.com/insight/

Smalltalk E-Books:
http://www.iam.unibe.ch/~ducasse/Web...alk-and-OO.pdf
http://www.iam.unibe.ch/~ducasse/Web...186187Fix1.pdf

Smalltalk: http://www.exept.de/sites/exept/engl...ebersicht.html
obs: Smalltalk é a única linguagem 100% orientada a objeto, tudo é um objeto em Smalltalk
Boa Viagem!

ddd(uma gui para vários debugers do Linux): http://www.gnu.org/software/ddd/
Observação: para reconstruir o pacote são necessárias as bibliotecas lesstif-devel e libtermcap-devel, no caso do Mandrake, elas já se encontram nos CDs, basta usar o gurmpi

# gurpmi libtermcap-devel
# gurpmi lesstif-devel

Depois é só baixar e reconstruir

link: ftp://rpmfind.net/linux/Mandrake-dev...1-9mdk.src.rpm

# rpm --rebuild ddd-3.3.1-9mdk.src.rpm


ide para mais uma linguagem tipo basic: http://hbasic.sourceforge.net/

php: http://www.php.org
ide para o php: http://www.javuh.com/psychoo/
gphpedit: http://www.gphpedit.org/

Octave: http://www.octave.org/

Pike: http://pike.ida.liu.se/

VHDL: http://chipvault.sourceforge.net/

APL:
http://www.soliton.com/Systems/SHARP...oad.html#sax/L
ftp://metalab.unc.edu/pub/Linux/devel/lang/apl

Cobol: http://open-cobol.sourceforge.net
Common Lisp: http://clisp.cons.org
forth: http://www.jwdt.com/~paisan/bigforth.html
Smalltalk: http://www.squeak.org/
vtcl: http://vtcl.sourceforge.net/
XBasic: ftp://speakeasy.rpmfind.net/linux/so...2.1-1.i386.rpm
Mono(clone do C#): http://www.go-mono.com/
Vide(IDE C++ & Java) : http://www.objectcentral.com/vide.htm
kylix : http://www.borland.com/kylix/

free pascal : http://www.freepascal.org/
IDE Lazarus para o free pascal : http://www.lazarus.freepascal.org/mo...dex&sURL=about

netbeans(Java IDE): http://www.netbeans.org/ide/download.html
ruby: http://www.rubyide.org/cgi-bin/wiki.pl
Q-Graph: http://www.musikwissenschaft.uni-mai...q.html#Q-Graph
Gnocl: http://www.dr-baum.net/gnocl/index.html#what

34) anti-vírus:

AntiVirus : http://www.linux.org/apps/all/System/Anti-Virus.html

35) Simulador de redes: http://www.isi.edu/nsnam/ns/index.html

36) aplicativos de compactação e seus front-end:
rar: http://www.rarlab.com/rar/rarlinux-3.1.1.tar.gz
gnozip: http://www.geocities.com/SiliconValley/9757/gnozip.html

37) aplicativos para conversão de formatos de pacotes binários:
alien: http://kitenet.net/programs/alien/
autopackage: http://autopackage.org/

38 ) simuladores espaciais:
openuniverse: http://www.openuniverse.org/
celestia: http://ennui.shatters.net/celestia/

39) Manipuladores e/ou Monitoradores de periféricos:

Gkrellm: http://web.wt.net/~billw/gkrellm/gkrellm.html

Obs: No Mandrake
# gurpmi gkrellm

sensor para LCD: http://sensors-lcd.ath.cx/

controlador da velocidade de rotação do drive de CD-ROM:
http://deadlock.et.tudelft.nl/~joris/cdspeed/

40 ) Verificadores de tráfego:
IFTop: http://www.ex-parrot.com/~pdw/iftop/download/

41) Gerenciadores de armazenamento e particionador
EVMS: http://evms.sourceforge.net/

42) Reconhecedores de voz
sphinx: http://www.speech.cs.cmu.edu/sphinx/

43) Tux_Médico:
conversor de mapas de eletrocardiogramas escaneados para o formato
png:
http://www.cardiothink.com/downloads/ecg2png/

gerenciador de clínicas open source:
http://www.frey.de/Public/index.htm (obs: página em alemão)

simulador de tomógrafo:
http://ctsim.org/

applet Java que intermedia WEB com mysql
Meditux: http://meditux.sourceforge.net/

simulador de redes neurais biológicas:
XNBC: http://www.b3e.jussieu.fr/xnbc/

44) Tux_Engenheiro:

Geração de diagramas digitais/layout XCircuit:
http://xcircuit.ece.jhu.edu/

Minimizador de circuitos digitais boolmin:
http://www.gmdsoft.de/mitsch/software/boolmin/index.htm

dica: para usar o boolmin
a) baixe o seguinte pacote:
ftp://rpmfind.net/linux/conectiva/8/...c-1cl.i386.rpm

b) Descompacte
rpm2cpio openssl-0.9.6c-1cl.i386.rpm | cpio -di

c) cp /usr/lib/libssl.so.0.9.6 /usr/lib
cp /usr/lib/libcrypt.so.0.9.6 /usr/lib

d) Baixe o boolmin:
http://www.gmdsoft.de/mitsch/softwar...x-i386.tar.bz2

e) Descompacte e rode o aplicativo
tar -jxvf boolmin-1-0-linux-i386.tar.bz2
cd /release-linux/binary-dist
./boolmin

programando PICs no Tux

gputils: http://gputils.sourceforge.net/
GUI associada, xgpasm: http://xizard.free.fr/logiciels/xgpasm/xgpasm.html

http://www.gnupic.org/

qcad: http://www.qcad.org
geda: http://www.geda.seul.org/
alliance: http://www-asim.lip6.fr/alliance/
tkgate: http://www-2.cs.cmu.edu/~hansen/tkgate/

45) Aplicativos para backup
partimage: http://www.partimage.org/

46) A casa dos Desktop/Gerenciadores de janelas pro XFree86
http://www.plig.org/xwinman/

Exemplos:
rox: http://rox.sourceforge.net/
fluxbox: http://www.fluxbox.org
openbox: http://www.icculus.org/openbox/
kde: http://www.kde.org/
afterstep: http://www.afterstep.org/
aewm: http://www.red-bean.com/~decklin/aewm/
aewm++: http://sapphire.sourceforge.net/
blackbox: http://blackboxwm.sourceforge.net/
windowmaker: http://www.windowmaker.org/
xfce: http://www.xfce.org/
gnome: http://www.gnome.org/

47) Fontes de pacotes rpm:

http://rpmfind.net
http://rpmseek.com

48 ) P2P:

http://amule.sourceforge.net/
xmule: http://www.xmule.org/
observações: é um edonkey client baseado no lmule, é preciso baixar e instalar o pacote
wxGTK-devel, o xmule é um pacote fonte, a compilação+instalação obedece ao procedimento usual
# ./configure
# make
# su (pra se tornar root)
# make install

Depois, pra chamar
# xmule &
Funciona perfeitamente, na primeira inicialização ele irá perguntar qual desktop você deseja integração, é só escolher.


Limewire: http://www.limeware.com/

Overnet: http://www.overnet.com/

Soulseek: http://www.sensi.org/~ak/pyslsk/

Mldonkey:http://savannah.nongnu.org/projects/mldonkey/

Bittorrent
http://bitconjurer.org/BitTorrent/
rpm do Tux MDK: ftp://rpmfind.net/linux/Mandrake-dev...mdk.noarch.rpm

ABC: http://pingpong-abc.sourceforge.net/


edonkey
http://www.edonkey2000.com/downloads.html

direct connect
http://dc.ketelhot.de/

phex
http://phex.kouk.de/

Lopster
http://lopster.sourceforge.net/

Lmule
http://sourceforge.net/projects/lmule/

49) Configurador de teclado multimídia

Acme: http://www.hadess.net/misc-code.php3
Lineak: http://lineak.sourceforge.net/

Matéria de Mestre Morimoto sobre o Lineak: http://www.guiadohardware.net/news/2002/09/index.asp#54

50) Reservatórios de pacotes rpm
rpmfind: http://rpmfind.net
rpmseek: http://rpmseek.com

51) Sites de notícias
Linux_Med_Newshttp://www.linuxmednews.com/
OSNews: http://www.osnews.com
LinuxJournal: http://www.linuxjournal.com/
LinuxGazette: http://www.linuxgazette.com/
NoticiasLinux: http://www.noticiaslinux.com.br

52) Reservatório de conhecimento
dmoz: http://www.dmoz.org

53) Reservatório de pacotes tgz (slackware)
slackpacks: http://slackpacks.tchelinux.com.br/
linuxpackages: http://www.linuxpackages.net/

54) Reservatórios gerais
ftp://ftp.planetmirror.com/pub

55) imagens ISO não oficiais do OpenBSD
ftp://ftp.kando.hu/pub/CDROM-Images/openbsd
http://public.planetmirror.com/pub/OPENBSD/iso

tutorial completo de instalação e configuração do OpenBSD:
http://obsd.linuxsecurity.com.br/howtos.html

tutorial para criar um ISO bootável do Puffy (mascote do OpenBSD):
http://www.openbsd.under-linux.org/artigos/iso.htm
obs: eu testei, funciona perfeitamente!

56) Documentação sobre software de base & Hardware do PC
Nondot: http://www.nondot.org/sabre/os/articles

Site do professor Ronei Ximenes: http://www.univir-mg.br/interest.htm
Em particular o tutorial sobre redes:
http://www.univir-mg.br/redes/intredes.pdf

57) Sites sobre projetos de aplicativos
http://sourceforge.net
http://freshmeat.net

58 ) Comunidades

Site do revoltado: http://arealivre.homelinux.org/
Site de usuários do Gimp: http://www.gimp.com.br/phpBB2/
Site do jcmschmutz: http://www.linuxconf.com.br/
Site do danpeig: http://www.linuxconf.com.br/
Planeta_Linux: http://www.planeta-linux.cjb.net/
Cipsga: http://www.cipsga.org.br/
Site do Avalle: http://www.clubekylix.com.br
Site do Mestre: http://guiadohardware.net
Site do Drusian: http://tdkom.com.br/drusian/
http://www.newtolinux.org.uk/
http://www.justlinux.com/
http://www.linuxdicas.com.br/
Site Padrão em Hardware & all of informatics: http://www.forumgdh.net
http://linuxbsd.tdkom.com.br/
http://www.noticiaslinux.com.br
http://www.linux.trix.net
https://under-linux.org/


59) Segurança
http://neworder.box.sk
http://www.linuxsecurity.com.br

60) Imagens ISO do Tux:
http://www.linuxiso.org

61) Série "How to think like a computer Scientist"
Python: http://www.ibiblio.org/obp/thinkCSpy/dist/thinkCSpy.pdf
C++: http://www.ibiblio.org/obp/thinkCScp.../thinkCScpp.ps
Java: http://www.ibiblio.org/obp/thinkCSja...thinkCSjav.pdf

62) Links para apostilas diversas
Página do Piter Punk: http://www.piterpunk.hpg.ig.com.br/artigos.html
apostila dele: http://www.piterpunk.hpg.ig.com.br/artigos/install81.ps

apostilas: http://www.mrshp.hpg.ig.com.br/
apostilas: http://www.sonhomeubusca.hpg.ig.com.br/Linux.html
Eletricazine: http://www.eletricazine.hpg.ig.com.br/
curso de C em português: http://ead1.eee.ufmg.br/cursos/C/Programa_C.pdf
Mark Burgess: http://www.iu.hio.no/~mark/lectures/index.html
Tol_Pro: http://www.tol.pro.br/

63) Como construir um sistema operacional e compiladores

documentação sobre Yacc & Bison, são ferramentas pra se construir compiladores:
http://www.epaperpress.com/

criação de compiladores: http://compilers.iecc.com/crenshaw/
OSKit: http://www.cs.utah.edu/flux/oskit/

64) GUIs para programas diversos
disco de boot:
gbootdisk: http://195.70.35.168/~crow/gbootdisk/


65) Baixador de sites

httrack: http://www.httrack.com/index.php?p=2&l=en
GUIs
khttrack: http://www.nongnu.org/khttrack/download.html
ghttrack: http://home.hccnet.nl/paul.schuurmans/

66) Cursos sobre o X & tools correlatos

Arquivo .ps do artigo original sobre o X Window System:
http://ncstrl.mit.edu/Dienst/UI/2.0/.../?from=1&to=42

x-clients: http://ftp.debian.org/debian/pool/ma...2.1-6_i386.deb
OBS: é um pacote classificado como "unstable" pelo pessoal do Debian
O que há de especial neste pacote ? É apenas uma referência para um xclient que deverá estar plenamente suportado na versão 3.2 do KDE, o xrandr, que permite mudar a resolução de vídeo sem precisarmos reinicializar o X.


http://www.urisan.tche.br/~casantos/X/
obs: é um dos poucos cursos sobre o X em português e grátis! Uma referência para quem quer aprender os fundamentos do servidor gráfico padrão do mundo Unix

review: http://www.tdkom.com.br/drusian/downloads/X_Window.pdf

67) Arte_Tux
obs: é claro que não se trata de um aplicativo, mas arte também é importante.
http://www.73lab.com/

68 ) Sistema de modelagem genérico

TCM - Toolkit for Conceptual Modelling: http://wwwhome.cs.utwente.nl/~tcm/index.html

69) Tutorial para criar CDs de boot & multiboot:

BBLCD: http://bblcd.berlios.de/

http://www.linuxgazette.com/issue85/sipos.html
dica: para poder editar o ISO, tornando-o multiboot, é preciso usar o makebt, um aplicativo for DOS, o dosemu resolve isso
link: http://dosemu.sourceforge.net/

Site do Papa das mídias bootáveis
http://www.nu2.nu/

Obs: se alguém se sentir ofendido por ele abordar o sistema operacional Windows é só me avisar que eu retiro o link!

70) Atualizador do KDE e seus aplicativos + repositórios de aplicativos
KDE-apps: http://kde-apps.org/
Konstruct: http://konsole.kde.org/konstruct/

71) Themes & Skins ( Temas & Peles,cascas)

http://ll.cz/x_window/themes_and_skins/

72) Ferramentas pra configurar o Wine:
http://www.franksworld.net/winetools/

73) Tux_Business
PHPprojekt: http://www.phprojekt.com/
Stoq: http://www.stoq.com.br/
Possl: http://www.possl.org/servlet/HelloPossl/index.html
Global_Retail: http://www.globalretailtech.com/
compiere: http://www.compiere.org/download/index.html
gnucash: http://www.gnucash.org./

74) Editoração gráfica( como o Pagemaker)
scribus: http://web2.altmuehlnet.de/fschmid/

75) Ferramentas Web:

Drupal: http://www.drupal.org/

Gui para configurar o Apache:
Comanche: ftp://ftp.leo.org/pub/comp/os/unix/l...b3-439.src.rpm
Obs: pacote fonte reconstruído no Mandrake 9.0, funciona perfeitamente, são necessários os pacotes tcl(para reconstruir o pacote) e itcl (para poder ser instalado & rodar)

76) Comunicação entre sistemas:
http://www.rdesktop.org/

GUIs para o rdesktop:
http://www.nongnu.org/grdesktop/
http://linux0wnsyou.com/xrdesktop/

77) Segurança

a) GUIs para o Iptables:

Firestarter: http://firestarter.sourceforge.net/
Firewall Builder: http://www.fwbuilder.org/
Firepoint: http://www.firepoint.org/
Ipmenu: http://users.pandora.be/stes/ipmenu.html

b) Scanners:

Nessus: http://www.nessus.org/
Nmap: http://www.nmap.org/
Satan: http://www.fish.com/satan/
Hunt: http://lin.fsid.cvut.cz/~kra/index.html#HUNT
Cheops: http://www.marko.net/cheops/
Queso: http://www.apostols.org/projectz/queso/
Ethereal: http://www.ethereal.com/
Whisker: http://www.wiretrip.net/rfp/p/doc.asp?id=21&iface=2
DSniff: http://naughty.monkey.org/~dugsong/dsniff/
Sara: http://www-arc.com/sara/

c) Detecção de invasores:
Tripwire: http://www.tripwire.org/
Pandora: http://www-sor.inria.fr/projects/relais/pandora/
Snort: http://www.snort.org

d) Detector de rootkits:
Rootkit hunter: http://www.rootkit.nl/

78 ) Patch (ajuste, adaptação) para que o Linux rode aplicativos de outros sistemas Unix:

http://linux-abi.sourceforge.net/

O patch pra download se encontra no seguinte link:
http://www.kernel.org/pub/linux/kern...inux-abi/v2.4/

79) Gerenciador de impressão

Turboprint
http://www.turboprint.de/english.html
http://www.turboprint.de/turboprint-1.72.tgz
http://www.turboprint.de/turboprint-1.72-2.i386.rpm

80) Servidores Gráficos
Pico_GUI: http://www.picogui.org/
X: http://www.x.org
Implementação Free do X: http://www.xfree86.org/
Fresco: http://www2.fresco.org/

81) Servidores WEB

Apache: http://www.apache.org/
Caldium: http://caudium.net/

82) Aplicativos Científicos
Scilab: http://www-rocq.inria.fr/scilab/
Scigraphica: http://scigraphica.sourceforge.net/

83) Visual da inicialização do Tux:

http://www.bootsplash.org/

84) Configurador gráfico para placas de vídeo nVidia:
Yanc: http://yanc.sourceforge.net/index-en.html

85) Dispositivos USB no Linux
Linux-USB: http://www.linux-usb.org/

86) Clusters com Linux & correlatos

Mandrake_Cluster-Projeto_Clic: http://clic.mandrakesoft.com/index-en.html
Atualizado! Versão 2.0 do Clic disponível para download:
http://iso.linux.hr/mandrake/clic/CLIC-2.0-i586.iso
http://iso.linux.hr/mandrake/clic/CLIC-2.0-i586.md5

Site do Marcos Pitanga: http://multipinguim.under-linux.org
MOSIX: http://www.mosix.com/

87) Drivers de winmodems para Linux


a) Lucent
Debian: http://www.physcip.uni-stuttgart.de/...m/dists/debian
Red Hat: http://www.physcip.uni-stuttgart.de/...m/dists/redhat
Mandrake: http://www.physcip.uni-stuttgart.de/...dists/mandrake


b) PCtel(HSP56)
fonte: http://linmodems.technion.ac.il/pctel-linux/
pacotes rpm: http://www.linux.ime.usp.br/~slave/pctel.html

c) Motorola
pacote rpm(Red Hat 7.1) : http://e-www.motorola.com/collateral/SM56_5.1_I386.rpm

d) Drivers em geral: http://www.jcmp3.org/

88 ) Clone do Netmeeting
Gnomemeeting: http://www.gnomemeeting.org/

89) Programas para criar pequenos widegets
Observações: a palavra "wideget" não possui tradução literal na nossa língua, mas podemos interpretá-la como sendo "todo objeto gráfico de interação", são as janelas, barra de rolagem, botões, etc que usamos em GUIs

gdesklets: http://gdesklets.gnomedesktop.org/
karamba: http://www.efd.lth.se/~d98hk/karamba...a.html#karamba
superkaramba: http://netdragon.sourceforge.net/

90) GUI para o Samba
LinNeighborhood: http://www.bnro.de/~schmidjo/
versão para o slack: http://www.internux.co.id/download/l...6.5-i686-1.tgz

91) Criando imagens ISO bootáveis para dvd
BICK: http://bick.slashusr.org/
arquivo: http://phil.ipal.org/freeware/bick/bick-0.8.0.tar.gz
tutorial(Red Hat): http://www.rickertweb.com/~justin/OS...rom_CDROM.html

Comentários: pode parecer deslocado material sobre criação de ISOs para DVD(no caso do Bick é para CD-R também), mas acredito que dentro de 2 anos os gravadores de DVDs estarão numa faixa de preço aceitável, e portanto não custa nada nos prepararmos para o futuro próximo.

92) Visualizador de páginas de manual (man pages)
maneditor: http://wolfpack.twu.net/ManEdit/
lookat: http://staf.patat.org/lookat/
documancer: http://documancer.sourceforge.net/

93) "Gerenciador de dispositivos" do Tux
Hardinfo: http://alpha.linuxmag.com.br/~leandro/hardinfo/

94) Gui para o hdparm
Drive_Tweak: http://drivetweak.sourceforge.net/

95) Conversor entre arquivos imagem para CDs
bin2iso: http://users.andara.com/~doiron/bin2iso/
ftp://rpmfind.net/linux/PLD/current/....9b-2.i386.rpm

Observações: fora do ambiente Unix, existem formatos imagem de CDs que não seguem padrões internacionais, a dupla bin&cue é um desses formatos. O padrão internacional(independente de SO) é o .iso (na verdade o formato é o raw); o programinha acima converte de .cue para .iso
O .cue contêm informações que guiam o gravador para a descompactação, o bin2iso toma um arquivo .cue, busca o .bin correspondente e procura converter; se não me engano, muitas imagens de jogos estão no formato .bin
Para gerar o .cue(quando não estiver disponível)
# bin2iso arquivo_novo.cue -c seu_bin.bin
Detalhe importante!!!: NÃO renomeie o seu_bin.bin que encontrar, caso contrário o bin2iso vai gerar um arquivo_novo.cue que não vai funcionar!
Depois de gerado o arquivo_novo.cue
# bin2iso arquivo_novo.cue &
Aguarde...
Teste o iso que foi criado(monte para visualizar)
# mount -o loop arquivo.iso /diretorio_de_montagem
# cd diretorio_de_montagem
# ls

A vantagem de um arquivo ISO, é que o mesmo pode ser visualizado(e gravado) em qualquer SO, basta ter um aplicativo para isso, todos os SOs que eu conheço dispõem de tal recurso

96) Material para Certificação Linux

Guia de Expressões regulares online(dica do Ressaca): http://guia-er.sourceforge.net/

97) GUI para a ferramenta de gerenciamento de desenvolvimento de software CVS:

cvsgui: http://cvsgui.sourceforge.net/index.html

98 ) LiveCDs

Kurumin: http://www.wernik.brturbo.com/kurumin2.iso
Knoppix: http://linuxiso.org/download.php/327...3-07-26-EN.iso
Damn: ftp://ibiblio.org/pub/Linux/distribu...mall-0.4.4.iso
(baseado no Knoppix, apenas 50 MB!)


99) Otimizador da performance do Linux:

Powertweak: http://sourceforge.net/projects/powertweak/

A instalação obedece ao procedimento usual:
#./configure
# make
# checkinstall

E para chamar:
# gpowertweak &


100) Tecnologia OCR

Clara: http://www.claraocr.org/
Kooka: http://www.kde.org/apps/kooka/index.php
Gocr: http://jocr.sourceforge.net/index.html

101) Visualizador de arquivos chm
xchm: http://xchm.sourceforge.net/

102) Editando legendas de filmes no Tux
Ksubeditor: http://ksubeditor.sourceforge.net/
VOBSub: http://sites.inka.de/risctaker/VOBSub/
Gsubedit: http://gsubedit.sourceforge.net/
GTKsubtitler: http://www.gtksubtitler.prv.pl/

103) Gerenciador gráfico de impressoras
Mtink: http://xwtools.automatix.de/english/startE.htm

104) Informática Avançada

E-book "OOP with C-ANSI": http://www.cs.rit.edu/~ats/books/ooc.pdf
(obs: este e-book explica fazer OOP usando apenas a linguagem C)

Cursos sobre Compilação: http://www-di.inf.puc-rio.br/~rangel/
obs: cursos do Professor José Lucas Rangel(In Memoriam, Deus o tenha), excelentes textos no formato pdf, melhores até do que muitos livros importados(na minha opinião é claro)

Banco de papers do MIT: http://ncstrl.mit.edu/

Dissertação de Mestrado sobre Kernels "Monolítico X Microkernel:
http://www.cs.ucr.edu/~marcus/thesis.ps

Teses de PhD sobre Exokernel: http://www.pdos.lcs.mit.edu/exo/theses/

A única referência que eu já encontrei sobre servidores gráficos(como o XFree86 por exemplo):
http://www.doc.ic.ac.uk/~mbt99/Y/report/

105) Tux Sebastian Bach

Rosengarden: http://www.rosegardenmusic.com/
noteedit:http://freshmeat.net/redir/noteedit/.../noteedit.html

106) Automount de CDs com o magicdev:
http://packages.debian.org/unstable/gnome/magicdev.html


107) Papéis de parede do Tux:

http://rrfn.promodtecnologies.com/Wa...linux-1024.jpg
http://rrfn.promodtecnologies.com/Wa...s/_unix_2k.jpg
http://rrfn.promodtecnologies.com/Wa...ieburn1024.jpg
http://rrfn.promodtecnologies.com/Wallpapers/linux.jpg
http://rrfn.promodtecnologies.com/Wa...edhat11024.jpg
http://rrfn.promodtecnologies.com/Wa..._wallpaper.jpg
http://rrfn.promodtecnologies.com/Wallpapers/Code.jpg
http://www.insider.ru/images/linux1024x768.jpg
http://www.veritasdgc.com/downloads/...er1024x768.jpg
http://sweb.cz/Honza.Vlachynsky/Hist...2-1024%202.jpg
http://bs-linux.com/teamfortress/stf_wallpaper_1024.jpg
http://www.visualparadox.com/images/...d/vacation.jpg
http://espanol.geocities.com/darksof...ngui_linux.jpg
http://www.dppresse.com/download/PLW...ll_800x600.jpg
http://www.linux.org.sv/WallPaper/2-800x600.jpg
http://ns.linux.org.sv/WallPaper/

108) Conversores de arquivos de áudio

lame : http://lame.sourceforge.net/

109) Editores de áudio

Protux: http://www.nongnu.org/protux/
GWC: http://gwc.sourceforge.net/
Rezound: http://rezound.sourceforge.net/
Dbmix: http://dbmix.sourceforge.net/
Audacity: http://audacity.sourceforge.net/

110) Checadores de dependências

Binstats: http://www.ccc.nottingham.ac.uk/~etzpc/bin/

111) Design gráfico for Tux
Flash For Linux: http://f4l.sourceforge.net/

112) Gerenciadores de Login

Entrance: http://xcomputerman.com/pages/entrance.html
Login app: http://largo.windowmaker.org/Login.app/
Qingy: http://qingy.sourceforge.net/

113) Redes privadas virtuais
OpenVPN: http://openvpn.sourceforge.net/

114) Editores de ícones

BabyGimp: http://babygimp.sourceforge.net/

115) Tradutores automáticos

WordTrans: http://wordtrans.sourceforge.net/
obs: as versões com GUI precisam das bibliotecas do KDE 2

BabyTrans: http://fjolliton.free.fr/babytrans/

116) Install Builders (construtor de instaladores)

InstallBase: http://installbase.sourceforge.net/main.shtml

117) Gerador de capas de CD & GUI

CDLabelgen: http://www.red-bean.com/fitz/software-cdlabelgen.shtml
GUI para o CDLabelgen: http://www.red-bean.com/fitz/softwar...nfe-0.3.tar.gz

118) DB estilo Access
Rekall: http://www.rekallrevealed.org/

119) IDE para a geração de bancos de dados mysql DBDesigner
DBDesigner: http:///www.fabforce.net/

120) Gerador de etiquetas e cartões de visita glabels
glabels: http://glabels.sourceforge.net/

121) Editor visual de páginas Web:
NVU: http://www.nvu.com/

122) Formatador de texto ( compilador multi-backend)
txt2tags: http://txt2tags.sourceforge.net/

123) Programa para fazer overclock em placas NVIDIA
NVCLOCK: http://www.linuxhardware.org/nvclock/

124) Programas matemáticos:

Mathtools: http://flo1484.tripod.com/mathtools_e.htm
Hartmath: http://www.hartmath.org/
EasyMaths: http://ddaville.free.fr/software/EasyMaths/index.htm

125) Tux PM

ZoneMinder (app para monitoramento com câmeras): http://www.zoneminder.com/

126) Autoração de DVDs no Linux

qdvd: http://qdvdauthor.sourceforge.net/

Adendo, uma contribuição muito bem vinda de nosso amigo
jcmschmutz

001 Editor html
002 Gravar CDs
003 IDE C/C++
004 Gravar disquetes: gfloppy, kfloppy
005 Visualizador pdf/ps: ghostview,kghostview
006 Visualizador pdf: xpdf, acrobat reader
007 Browser: galeon, mozilla
008 Gerenciador de download
009 Gerenciador adsl
010 IDE UML
011 Autorun
012 Visual Basic
013 Instant messenger
014 IDE para desenhos vetoriais no formato eps
015 Particionador
016 Bibliotecas gráficas
017 Manipulador de imagens
018 Gui builder
019 Desassemblador
020 Processador de textos: Latex
021 Editor universal: emacs, xemacs
021.1 Editores de código:
022 Editor Latex WYSIWYG:
023 Descompactador cab:
024 Editores: kedit, gedit,kate,kwrite,pico,joe,...
025 Suíte para escritório:
026 Multimídia
027 Gráficos
028 Infantis
029 Visualizadores de imagens
030 Emuladores
031 Analizador do tempo tomado por uma rotina num programa
032 Cliente de email & correlatos
033 Linguagens de programação no Tux
034 Anti-vírus
035 Simulador de redes
036 Aplicativos de compactação e seus front-end
037 Aplicativos para conversão de formatos de pacotes binários
038 Simuladores espaciais
039 Manipuladores e/ou leitores de periféricos
040 Verificadores de tráfego
041 Gerenciadores de armazenamento e particionador
042 Reconhecedores de voz
043 Tux_Médico
044 Tux_Engenheiro
045 Aplicativos para backup
046 A casa dos Desktop/Gerenciadores de janelas pro XFree86
047 Fontes de pacotes rpm
048 P2P
049 Configurador de treclado multimídia
050 Reservatórios de pacotes rpm
051 Sites de notícias
052 Reservatório de conhecimento
053 Reservatório de pacotes tgz (slackware)
054 Reservatórios gerais
055 Imagens ISO não oficiais do OpenBSD
056 Documentação sobre software de base & Hardware do PC
057 Sites sobre projetos de aplicativos
058 Comunidades
059 Segurança
060 Imagens ISO do Tux
061 Série "How to think like a computer Scientist"
062 Links para apostilas diversas
063 Como construir um sistema operacional e compiladores
064 GUIs para programas diversos
065 Baixador de sites
066 Cursos sobre o X & tools correlatos
067 Arte_Tux
068 Sistema de modelagem genérico
069 Tutorial para criar CDs multiboot
070 Atualizador do KDE e seus aplicativos
071 Themes & Skins ( Temas & Peles,cascas)
072 Ferramentas pra configurar o Wine
073 Tux_Business
074 Editoração gráfica( como o Pagemaker)
075 Ferramentas Web
076 Comunicação entre sistemas
077 Segurança
078 Patch (ajuste, adaptação) rode aplicativos de outros sistemas Unix
079 Gerenciador de impressão
080 Servidores Gráficos
081 Servidores WEB
082 Aplicativos Científicos
083 Visual da inicialização do Tux
084 Configurador gráfico para placas de vídeo nVidia


Caixa_de_Ferramentas_do_Tux A - Z

046 A casa dos Desktop/Gerenciadores de janelas pro XFree86
031 Analizador do tempo tomado por uma rotina num programa
034 Anti-vírus
082 Aplicativos Científicos
036 Aplicativos de compactação e seus front-end
045 Aplicativos para backup
037 Aplicativos para conversão de formatos de pacotes binários
067 Arte_Tux
070 Atualizador do KDE e seus aplicativos
011 Autorun
065 Baixador de sites
016 Bibliotecas gráficas
007 Browser: galeon, mozilla
032 Cliente de email & correlatos
063 Como construir um sistema operacional e compiladores
076 Comunicação entre sistemas
058 Comunidades
049 Configurador de treclado multimídia
084 Configurador gráfico para placas de vídeo nVidia
066 Cursos sobre o X & tools correlatos
019 Desassemblador
023 Descompactador cab:
056 Documentação sobre software de base & Hardware do PC
022 Editor Latex WYSIWYG:
001 Editor html
021 Editor universal: emacs, xemacs
074 Editoração gráfica( como o Pagemaker)
021.1 Editores de código:
024 Editores: kedit, gedit,kate,kwrite,pico,joe,...
030 Emuladores
075 Ferramentas Web
072 Ferramentas pra configurar o Wine
047 Fontes de pacotes rpm
064 GUIs para programas diversos
009 Gerenciador adsl
008 Gerenciador de download
079 Gerenciador de impressão
041 Gerenciadores de armazenamento e particionador
002 Gravar CDs
004 Gravar disquetes: gfloppy, kfloppy
027 Gráficos
018 Gui builder
003 IDE C/C++
010 IDE UML
014 IDE para desenhos vetoriais no formato eps
060 Imagens ISO do Tux
055 Imagens ISO não oficiais do OpenBSD
028 Infantis
013 Instant messenger
033 Linguagens de programação no Tux
062 Links para apostilas diversas
017 Manipulador de imagens
039 Manipuladores e/ou leitores de periféricos
026 Multimídia
048 P2P
015 Particionador
078 Patch (ajuste, adaptação) para que o Linux rode aplicativos de outros sistemas Unix
020 Processador de textos: Latex
042 Reconhecedores de voz
052 Reservatório de conhecimento
053 Reservatório de pacotes tgz (slackware)
050 Reservatórios de pacotes rpm
054 Reservatórios gerais
059 Segurança
077 Segurança
080 Servidores Gráficos
081 Servidores WEB
035 Simulador de redes
038 Simuladores espaciais
068 Sistema de modelagem genérico
051 Sites de notícias
057 Sites sobre projetos de aplicativos
025 Suíte para escritório:
061 Série "How to think like a computer Scientist"
071 Themes & Skins ( Temas & Peles,cascas)
069 Tutorial para criar CDs multiboot
073 Tux_Business
044 Tux_Engenheiro
043 Tux_Médico
040 Verificadores de tráfego
012 Visual Basic
083 Visual da inicialização do Tux
005 Visualizador pdf/ps: ghostview,kghostview
006 Visualizador pdf: xpdf, acrobat reader
029 Visualizadores de imagens 
---------------------------------------------------------------

Fernando Santórsula

Técnico de TI - WIRELESS

----------------------------------------------------------------

----------


## james_labrie

Olá amigo ! vou dar alguns exemplos para vc migrar para o Linux, por ex:

Dreamweaver = Vc usa o NVU
Photoshop = Vc usa o Gimp
Office XP = Vc usa Open Office
Internet Explorer = Vc usa o Mozilla Firefox
Oulook Express = Vc usa o Mozilla Thunderbird 


E abaixo segue não somente 5 exemplos mas, dezenas de opções para vc entrar para o mundo do GNU/Linux, confira abaixo: 

------------------------------------------------------------------------

LINK: http://www.guiadohardware.net/e-books/

1) editor html:
ginf: http://www.symonds.net/~deep/stuff/vtu/ginf/index.php
quanta plus: http://quanta.sourceforge.net/
bluefish: http://gallery.uunet.be/AlainBB/bluefish/site/
Amaya : ftp://speakeasy.rpmfind.net/linux/co...5.2-2.i386.rpm

2) gravar CDs:

Burncenter: http://alx14.free.fr/burncenter/
Arson: http://arson.sourceforge.net/
WebCDwriter: http://wwwhomes.uni-bielefeld.de/jhaeger/webCDwriter/
k3b: http://k3b.sourceforge.net/
xcdroast: http://www.xcdroast.org/
gcombust: http://www.iki.fi/jmunsin/gcombust/

Adendo: DVD+RW/R:
http://www.mosha.net/05-dvdrw/dvdrw.shtml

3) IDE C/C++ :
anjuta: http://anjuta.sourceforge.net/
kdevelop: http://www.kdevelop.org/

4) gravar disquetes: gfloppy, kfloppy
(esses são pequenos front-ends que fazem parte de pacotes maiores, são incluídos nas grandes distribuições)

5) visualizador pdf/ps: ghostview,kghostview
(estão incluídos nas distribuições)

6) visualizador pdf: xpdf, acrobat reader
acrobat reader: http://download.adobe.com/pub/adobe/...nux-506.tar.gz

7) browser: galeon, mozilla,
opera: http://www.opera.com/download/
dillo: http://dillo.sourceforge.net/
phoenix: http://www.mozilla.org/projects/phoenix/

8 ) gerenciador de download:
prozilla: http://prozilla.delrom.ro/prozilla.html
d4x: http://www.krasu.ru/soft/chuchelo/
wget
(aplicativo via linha de comando, incluído por default nas distros)

interfaces de vanguarda(front-ends) para o wget:
kget: http://kget.sourceforge.net/


9) gerenciador adsl:
tutorial para configurar o adsl(speedy) no Linux:
http://www.insite.com.br/~nferraz/projetos/speedy.html

tkpppoe: ftp://rpmfind.net/linux/Mandrake/9.0...-1mdk.i586.rpm
(é apenas um front-end para o rp-pppoe)

10) IDE UML :
BlueJ: http://www.bluej.org/
argouml: http://argouml.tigris.org/
umbrello: http://uml.sourceforge.net/

11) autorun :
autorun: http://rpmfind.net//linux/RPM/redhat....3-3.i386.html

12) Visual Basic:
phoenix: http://www.janus-software.com/

13) instant messenger:

skype : http://ui.skype.com/skype.html
gaim: http://gaim.sourceforge.net/
gnomemessenger: http://gnomemessenger.sourceforge.net
licq: http://www.licq.org/
amsn: http://amsn.sourceforge.net/
kopete: http://kopete.kde.org/
gnomeicu: http://gnomeicu.sourceforge.net/
sim: http://sim-icq.sourceforge.net/
kxicq: http://www.kxicq.org/
link genérico: http://www.linux.org/apps/all/Communication/ICQ.html

14) IDE para desenhos vetoriais no formato eps(encapsulated postscript):

sodipodi: http://sodipodi.sourceforge.net/
sketch: http://sketch.sourceforge.net/
xfig: http://www.xfig.org/

14.1) Construção de diagramas:

Plugin UML2PHP5 para o dia: http://uml2php5.zpmag.com/en/
dia: http://freshmeat.net/redir/dia/1868/url_homepage/dia

15) particionador:

gparted: http://gparted.sourceforge.net/
fdisk
(padrão nas distros)
parted: http://www.gnu.org/software/parted/parted.html
qtparted: http://qtparted.sourceforge.net/

16) bibliotecas gráficas:

open_motif: http://www.metrolink.com/products/mo...tif2-1-30.html
wxWindows: http://www.wxwindows.org/
ferramentas associadas:
wxPython: http://wxpython.org/
boa: http://boa-constructor.sourceforge.net/


gtk: http://www.gtk.org/

qt: http://www.trolltech.com/
Curso sobre o qt:
http://www.comlinux.com.br/programacao.shtml
parte1: http://www.comlinux.com.br/downloads/pdf/qt1.pdf.gz
parte2: http://www.comlinux.com.br/downloads/pdf/qt2.pdf.gz
parte3: http://www.comlinux.com.br/downloads/pdf/qt3.pdf.gz
parte4: http://www.comlinux.com.br/downloads/pdf/qt4.pdf.gz

fltk: http://www.fltk.org/

17) manipulador de imagens :

ImageMagick: http://www.imagemagick.org/
blender: http://www.blender.org/
gimp: http://www.gimp.org/

18 ) gui builder:

Zenity: http://freshmeat.net/redir/zenity/36...page/rview.cgi

Xdialog:http://xdialog.dyns.net/
OBS: O Xdialog não é um GUI builder, ele "apenas" cria janelas para aplicativos modo texto

Guido: http://sourceforge.net/projects/guido/
glade: http://glade.gnome.org/

19) desassemblador:
ldasm: http://ravemax.cjb.net/

20) processador de textos: Latex
(padrão em muitas distros)

21) editor universal: emacs, xemacs
(padrão em muitas distros)

21.1) Editores de código:
glimmer: http://glimmer.sourceforge.net/

22) editor Latex WYSIWYG:
texmacs: http://www.texmacs.org/
kile: http://perso.club-internet.fr/pascal.brachet/kile/

23) descompactador cab:
cabextract: http://www.kyz.uklinux.net/cabextract.php3

24) editores: kedit, gedit,kate,kwrite,pico,joe,...
(durante a instalação das principais distros é só incluir...)
VIM: http://www.vim.org

25) suíte para escritório:
Open Office: http://www.openoffice.org/
Abiword: http://sourceforge.net/projects/abiword/
Koffice: http://www.koffice.org/


26) Multimídia:

terminatorX: http://www.terminatorx.cx/
kplayer: http://kplayer.sourceforge.net/
xine:http://xinehq.de/
xmovie: http://heroinewarrior.com/xmovie.php3
kine: http://kino.schirmacher.de/
cinelerra: http://heroinewarrior.com/download.php3
quicktime4linux: http://heroinewarrior.com/download.php3
http://www.zinf.org/index.php
mplayer: http://www.mplayerhq.hu/
avifile: http://avifile.sourceforge.net/
ogle: http://www.dtek.chalmers.se/~dvd/
videolan: http://www.videolan.org/
xmms: http://www.xmms.org/

xplaycd: http://rpmfind.net//linux/RPM/conect...21cl.i386.html

noatun: http://rpmfind.net//linux/RPM/kde/st....4-1.i386.html

realplayer: http://rpmfind.net//linux/RPM/freshr....0-1.i386.html

kmid: http://rpmfind.net//linux/RPM/kde/st....4-1.i386.html

kmidi: http://rpmfind.net//linux/RPM/kde/st....4-1.i386.html

links genéricos:
http://www.linux.org/apps/all/Multim...dio_tools.html
http://www.linux.org/apps/all/Multimedia/Video.html

27) Gráficos:

inkscape: http://www.inkscape.org/
xpaint: http://www.image.dk/~torsten/xpaint/
killustrator: http://wwwiti.cs.uni-magdeburg.de/~s...lustrator.html
gpaint: http://gpaint.sourceforge.net/
photopaint for linux: http://linux.corel.com/products/pp9/download.htm
stardraw: componente da suíte de escritório staroffice
"Corel Draw" do Tux- Sodipodi: http://sodipodi.sourceforge.net/

28)infantis:
tuxtype: http://www.geekcomix.com/dm/tuxtype/
tuxpaint: http://www.newbreedsoftware.com/tuxpaint/

29)visualizadores de imagens:

xnview: http://www.xnview.com/
gtksee: http://hotaru.clinuxworld.com/gtksee
gthumb: http://gthumb.sourceforge.net/
gqview: http://gqview.sourceforge.net/
kuickshow: http://master.kde.org/~pfeiffer/kuickshow/
gwenview: http://gwenview.sourceforge.net/
qiv: http://www.klografx.net/qiv/

30)emuladores

Gngeo: http://m.peponas.free.fr/gngeo/

Interfaces de vanguarda(front-ends) para o Gngeo:
GGF: http://www.geocities.com/gngeofrontend/
XGngeo: http://choplair.tuxfamily.org/xgngeo.html
gngeogui: http://julien.spontanet.com/article.php3?id_article=21


stepmania: http://www.stepmania.com/stepmania/
fce ultra: http://xodnizel.net/fceultra/downloads/
mupen64: http://mupen64.emulation64.com/
bochs: http://bochs.sourceforge.net/
user-mode-linux: http://user-mode-linux.sourceforge.net/index.html
xmame/xmess: http://x.mame.net/
advancemame: http://advancemame.sourceforge.net/
raine: http://www.rainemu.com/linux/index.html
zinc: http://www.impactemu.com/index.phtml?s=zinc&ss=index
snes9x: http://www.snes9x.com/
zsnes: http://www.zsnes.com/
visual boy advance: http://vboy.emuhq.com/
virtual game boy advance: http://fms.komkon.org/VGBA/
stella: http://stella.sourceforge.net/
epsxe: http://www.epsxe.com
pcsx: http://www.pcsx.net/

frontend p/ mame:
advancemenu: http://advancemame.sourceforge.net/menu-readme.html
ckmame: http://ftp.giga.or.at/pub/nih/ckmame/
flynn: http://www.foxbox.org/adam/code/flynn/index.html
gmame: http://members.nbci.com/_XOOM/gmame/index.html
gnomame: http://www.geocities.com/mds_72/gnomame/
grok-mame: http://user.cs.tu-berlin.de/~gator/mame/
grustibus: http://grustibus.sourceforge.net/
gxmame: http://gxmame.sourceforge.net/
it-mame: http://it-mame.sourceforge.net/index2.html
it's quite: http://sourceforge.net/projects/iqf/
fancy: http://sourceforge.net/projects/iqf/
kmamerun: http://www.sad.it/~jug/kmamerun/
kmamu: http://tkmame.retrogames.com/icons/
qmamecat: http://www.mameworld.net/mamecat/
startxmame: http://www.geocities.com/SiliconValley/Mouse/1570/
setcleaner: http://space.tin.it/computer/sisitzia/setcleaner/
tkmame: http://tkmame.retrogames.com/

frontend p/ outros emuladores:
csnes9x (snes9x): http://csnes9x.sourceforge.net/
game launcher (diversos): http://www.dribin.org/dave/game_launcher/
goones (snes9x): http://alterguy.tripod.com/code/goosnes/
gsnes9x (snes9x): http://abulafia.fciencias.unam.mx/~canek/gsnes9x
gtuxnes (tuxnes): http://www.scottweber.com/projects/gtk/gtuxnes/
gwine (wine): http://www.lin-x-pert.com/index.php3?page=app&rid=170
gzinc (zinc): http://socialistsoftware.com/gzinc.php
ksnes9x (snes9x): http://ksnes9x.sourceforge.net/
kstella (stella): http://kstella.sourceforge.net/
plauncher (diversos): http://plauncher.sourceforge.net/
quef (diversos): http://quef.sourceforge.net/
snes9xexpress (snes9x): http://www.linuxgames.com/snes9express/
tqgui (winex): http://sourceforge.net/projects/tggui
tkwine (wine): http://panter.soci.aau.dk/~dailywine/tkwine/
vgb-gui (vgb/gnuboy): http://www.daimi.au.dk/~maxx/html/ma...x.html#VGB-GUI

31) Analizador do tempo tomado por uma rotina num programa:

Valgrind: http://developer.kde.org/~sewardj/
Kcachegrind: http://kcachegrind.sourceforge.net/

32) cliente de email & correlatos:

kshowmail: http://sourceforge.net/projects/kshowmail
evolution: http://www.ximian.com/products/evolution/
mozilla mail: http://www.mozilla.org/
netscape: http://www.netscape.com/
kmail: http://kmail.kde.org/
arrow: http://www.newplanetsoftware.com/arrow/
balsa: http://balsa.gnome.org/
gnumail.app: http://www.collaboration-world.com/gnumail/
althea: http://althea.sourceforge.net/
liamail: http://www.liamail.org/
mutt: http://www.mutt.org/
sylpheed: http://sylpheed.good-day.net/

33) Linguagens de programação no Tux:

J2SDK(com a IDE Netbeans): http://java.sun.com/j2se/1.4.2/download.html
Instruções de instalação: http://java.sun.com/j2se/1.4.2/install.html

IDE Eclipse: http://www.eclipse.org/downloads/index.php

IDE JBuilder(da Borland): http://www.borland.com/products/down..._jbuilder.html

Insight, uma GUI em tcl/tk para o GDB, o GnuDebugger: http://sources.redhat.com/insight/

Smalltalk E-Books:
http://www.iam.unibe.ch/~ducasse/Web...alk-and-OO.pdf
http://www.iam.unibe.ch/~ducasse/Web...186187Fix1.pdf

Smalltalk: http://www.exept.de/sites/exept/engl...ebersicht.html
obs: Smalltalk é a única linguagem 100% orientada a objeto, tudo é um objeto em Smalltalk
Boa Viagem!

ddd(uma gui para vários debugers do Linux): http://www.gnu.org/software/ddd/
Observação: para reconstruir o pacote são necessárias as bibliotecas lesstif-devel e libtermcap-devel, no caso do Mandrake, elas já se encontram nos CDs, basta usar o gurmpi

# gurpmi libtermcap-devel
# gurpmi lesstif-devel

Depois é só baixar e reconstruir

link: ftp://rpmfind.net/linux/Mandrake-dev...1-9mdk.src.rpm

# rpm --rebuild ddd-3.3.1-9mdk.src.rpm


ide para mais uma linguagem tipo basic: http://hbasic.sourceforge.net/

php: http://www.php.org
ide para o php: http://www.javuh.com/psychoo/
gphpedit: http://www.gphpedit.org/

Octave: http://www.octave.org/

Pike: http://pike.ida.liu.se/

VHDL: http://chipvault.sourceforge.net/

APL:
http://www.soliton.com/Systems/SHARP...oad.html#sax/L
ftp://metalab.unc.edu/pub/Linux/devel/lang/apl

Cobol: http://open-cobol.sourceforge.net
Common Lisp: http://clisp.cons.org
forth: http://www.jwdt.com/~paisan/bigforth.html
Smalltalk: http://www.squeak.org/
vtcl: http://vtcl.sourceforge.net/
XBasic: ftp://speakeasy.rpmfind.net/linux/so...2.1-1.i386.rpm
Mono(clone do C#): http://www.go-mono.com/
Vide(IDE C++ & Java) : http://www.objectcentral.com/vide.htm
kylix : http://www.borland.com/kylix/

free pascal : http://www.freepascal.org/
IDE Lazarus para o free pascal : http://www.lazarus.freepascal.org/mo...dex&sURL=about

netbeans(Java IDE): http://www.netbeans.org/ide/download.html
ruby: http://www.rubyide.org/cgi-bin/wiki.pl
Q-Graph: http://www.musikwissenschaft.uni-mai...q.html#Q-Graph
Gnocl: http://www.dr-baum.net/gnocl/index.html#what

34) anti-vírus:

AntiVirus : http://www.linux.org/apps/all/System/Anti-Virus.html

35) Simulador de redes: http://www.isi.edu/nsnam/ns/index.html

36) aplicativos de compactação e seus front-end:
rar: http://www.rarlab.com/rar/rarlinux-3.1.1.tar.gz
gnozip: http://www.geocities.com/SiliconValley/9757/gnozip.html

37) aplicativos para conversão de formatos de pacotes binários:
alien: http://kitenet.net/programs/alien/
autopackage: http://autopackage.org/

38 ) simuladores espaciais:
openuniverse: http://www.openuniverse.org/
celestia: http://ennui.shatters.net/celestia/

39) Manipuladores e/ou Monitoradores de periféricos:

Gkrellm: http://web.wt.net/~billw/gkrellm/gkrellm.html

Obs: No Mandrake
# gurpmi gkrellm

sensor para LCD: http://sensors-lcd.ath.cx/

controlador da velocidade de rotação do drive de CD-ROM:
http://deadlock.et.tudelft.nl/~joris/cdspeed/

40 ) Verificadores de tráfego:
IFTop: http://www.ex-parrot.com/~pdw/iftop/download/

41) Gerenciadores de armazenamento e particionador
EVMS: http://evms.sourceforge.net/

42) Reconhecedores de voz
sphinx: http://www.speech.cs.cmu.edu/sphinx/

43) Tux_Médico:
conversor de mapas de eletrocardiogramas escaneados para o formato
png:
http://www.cardiothink.com/downloads/ecg2png/

gerenciador de clínicas open source:
http://www.frey.de/Public/index.htm (obs: página em alemão)

simulador de tomógrafo:
http://ctsim.org/

applet Java que intermedia WEB com mysql
Meditux: http://meditux.sourceforge.net/

simulador de redes neurais biológicas:
XNBC: http://www.b3e.jussieu.fr/xnbc/

44) Tux_Engenheiro:

Geração de diagramas digitais/layout XCircuit:
http://xcircuit.ece.jhu.edu/

Minimizador de circuitos digitais boolmin:
http://www.gmdsoft.de/mitsch/software/boolmin/index.htm

dica: para usar o boolmin
a) baixe o seguinte pacote:
ftp://rpmfind.net/linux/conectiva/8/...c-1cl.i386.rpm

b) Descompacte
rpm2cpio openssl-0.9.6c-1cl.i386.rpm | cpio -di

c) cp /usr/lib/libssl.so.0.9.6 /usr/lib
cp /usr/lib/libcrypt.so.0.9.6 /usr/lib

d) Baixe o boolmin:
http://www.gmdsoft.de/mitsch/softwar...x-i386.tar.bz2

e) Descompacte e rode o aplicativo
tar -jxvf boolmin-1-0-linux-i386.tar.bz2
cd /release-linux/binary-dist
./boolmin

programando PICs no Tux

gputils: http://gputils.sourceforge.net/
GUI associada, xgpasm: http://xizard.free.fr/logiciels/xgpasm/xgpasm.html

http://www.gnupic.org/

qcad: http://www.qcad.org
geda: http://www.geda.seul.org/
alliance: http://www-asim.lip6.fr/alliance/
tkgate: http://www-2.cs.cmu.edu/~hansen/tkgate/

45) Aplicativos para backup
partimage: http://www.partimage.org/

46) A casa dos Desktop/Gerenciadores de janelas pro XFree86
http://www.plig.org/xwinman/

Exemplos:
rox: http://rox.sourceforge.net/
fluxbox: http://www.fluxbox.org
openbox: http://www.icculus.org/openbox/
kde: http://www.kde.org/
afterstep: http://www.afterstep.org/
aewm: http://www.red-bean.com/~decklin/aewm/
aewm++: http://sapphire.sourceforge.net/
blackbox: http://blackboxwm.sourceforge.net/
windowmaker: http://www.windowmaker.org/
xfce: http://www.xfce.org/
gnome: http://www.gnome.org/

47) Fontes de pacotes rpm:

http://rpmfind.net
http://rpmseek.com

48 ) P2P:

http://amule.sourceforge.net/
xmule: http://www.xmule.org/
observações: é um edonkey client baseado no lmule, é preciso baixar e instalar o pacote
wxGTK-devel, o xmule é um pacote fonte, a compilação+instalação obedece ao procedimento usual
# ./configure
# make
# su (pra se tornar root)
# make install

Depois, pra chamar
# xmule &
Funciona perfeitamente, na primeira inicialização ele irá perguntar qual desktop você deseja integração, é só escolher.


Limewire: http://www.limeware.com/

Overnet: http://www.overnet.com/

Soulseek: http://www.sensi.org/~ak/pyslsk/

Mldonkey:http://savannah.nongnu.org/projects/mldonkey/

Bittorrent
http://bitconjurer.org/BitTorrent/
rpm do Tux MDK: ftp://rpmfind.net/linux/Mandrake-dev...mdk.noarch.rpm

ABC: http://pingpong-abc.sourceforge.net/


edonkey
http://www.edonkey2000.com/downloads.html

direct connect
http://dc.ketelhot.de/

phex
http://phex.kouk.de/

Lopster
http://lopster.sourceforge.net/

Lmule
http://sourceforge.net/projects/lmule/

49) Configurador de teclado multimídia

Acme: http://www.hadess.net/misc-code.php3
Lineak: http://lineak.sourceforge.net/

Matéria de Mestre Morimoto sobre o Lineak: http://www.guiadohardware.net/news/2002/09/index.asp#54

50) Reservatórios de pacotes rpm
rpmfind: http://rpmfind.net
rpmseek: http://rpmseek.com

51) Sites de notícias
Linux_Med_Newshttp://www.linuxmednews.com/
OSNews: http://www.osnews.com
LinuxJournal: http://www.linuxjournal.com/
LinuxGazette: http://www.linuxgazette.com/
NoticiasLinux: http://www.noticiaslinux.com.br

52) Reservatório de conhecimento
dmoz: http://www.dmoz.org

53) Reservatório de pacotes tgz (slackware)
slackpacks: http://slackpacks.tchelinux.com.br/
linuxpackages: http://www.linuxpackages.net/

54) Reservatórios gerais
ftp://ftp.planetmirror.com/pub

55) imagens ISO não oficiais do OpenBSD
ftp://ftp.kando.hu/pub/CDROM-Images/openbsd
http://public.planetmirror.com/pub/OPENBSD/iso

tutorial completo de instalação e configuração do OpenBSD:
http://obsd.linuxsecurity.com.br/howtos.html

tutorial para criar um ISO bootável do Puffy (mascote do OpenBSD):
http://www.openbsd.under-linux.org/artigos/iso.htm
obs: eu testei, funciona perfeitamente!

56) Documentação sobre software de base & Hardware do PC
Nondot: http://www.nondot.org/sabre/os/articles

Site do professor Ronei Ximenes: http://www.univir-mg.br/interest.htm
Em particular o tutorial sobre redes:
http://www.univir-mg.br/redes/intredes.pdf

57) Sites sobre projetos de aplicativos
http://sourceforge.net
http://freshmeat.net

58 ) Comunidades

Site do revoltado: http://arealivre.homelinux.org/
Site de usuários do Gimp: http://www.gimp.com.br/phpBB2/
Site do jcmschmutz: http://www.linuxconf.com.br/
Site do danpeig: http://www.linuxconf.com.br/
Planeta_Linux: http://www.planeta-linux.cjb.net/
Cipsga: http://www.cipsga.org.br/
Site do Avalle: http://www.clubekylix.com.br
Site do Mestre: http://guiadohardware.net
Site do Drusian: http://tdkom.com.br/drusian/
http://www.newtolinux.org.uk/
http://www.justlinux.com/
http://www.linuxdicas.com.br/
Site Padrão em Hardware & all of informatics: http://www.forumgdh.net
http://linuxbsd.tdkom.com.br/
http://www.noticiaslinux.com.br
http://www.linux.trix.net
https://under-linux.org/


59) Segurança
http://neworder.box.sk
http://www.linuxsecurity.com.br

60) Imagens ISO do Tux:
http://www.linuxiso.org

61) Série "How to think like a computer Scientist"
Python: http://www.ibiblio.org/obp/thinkCSpy/dist/thinkCSpy.pdf
C++: http://www.ibiblio.org/obp/thinkCScp.../thinkCScpp.ps
Java: http://www.ibiblio.org/obp/thinkCSja...thinkCSjav.pdf

62) Links para apostilas diversas
Página do Piter Punk: http://www.piterpunk.hpg.ig.com.br/artigos.html
apostila dele: http://www.piterpunk.hpg.ig.com.br/artigos/install81.ps

apostilas: http://www.mrshp.hpg.ig.com.br/
apostilas: http://www.sonhomeubusca.hpg.ig.com.br/Linux.html
Eletricazine: http://www.eletricazine.hpg.ig.com.br/
curso de C em português: http://ead1.eee.ufmg.br/cursos/C/Programa_C.pdf
Mark Burgess: http://www.iu.hio.no/~mark/lectures/index.html
Tol_Pro: http://www.tol.pro.br/

63) Como construir um sistema operacional e compiladores

documentação sobre Yacc & Bison, são ferramentas pra se construir compiladores:
http://www.epaperpress.com/

criação de compiladores: http://compilers.iecc.com/crenshaw/
OSKit: http://www.cs.utah.edu/flux/oskit/

64) GUIs para programas diversos
disco de boot:
gbootdisk: http://195.70.35.168/~crow/gbootdisk/


65) Baixador de sites

httrack: http://www.httrack.com/index.php?p=2&l=en
GUIs
khttrack: http://www.nongnu.org/khttrack/download.html
ghttrack: http://home.hccnet.nl/paul.schuurmans/

66) Cursos sobre o X & tools correlatos

Arquivo .ps do artigo original sobre o X Window System:
http://ncstrl.mit.edu/Dienst/UI/2.0/.../?from=1&to=42

x-clients: http://ftp.debian.org/debian/pool/ma...2.1-6_i386.deb
OBS: é um pacote classificado como "unstable" pelo pessoal do Debian
O que há de especial neste pacote ? É apenas uma referência para um xclient que deverá estar plenamente suportado na versão 3.2 do KDE, o xrandr, que permite mudar a resolução de vídeo sem precisarmos reinicializar o X.


http://www.urisan.tche.br/~casantos/X/
obs: é um dos poucos cursos sobre o X em português e grátis! Uma referência para quem quer aprender os fundamentos do servidor gráfico padrão do mundo Unix

review: http://www.tdkom.com.br/drusian/downloads/X_Window.pdf

67) Arte_Tux
obs: é claro que não se trata de um aplicativo, mas arte também é importante.
http://www.73lab.com/

68 ) Sistema de modelagem genérico

TCM - Toolkit for Conceptual Modelling: http://wwwhome.cs.utwente.nl/~tcm/index.html

69) Tutorial para criar CDs de boot & multiboot:

BBLCD: http://bblcd.berlios.de/

http://www.linuxgazette.com/issue85/sipos.html
dica: para poder editar o ISO, tornando-o multiboot, é preciso usar o makebt, um aplicativo for DOS, o dosemu resolve isso
link: http://dosemu.sourceforge.net/

Site do Papa das mídias bootáveis
http://www.nu2.nu/

Obs: se alguém se sentir ofendido por ele abordar o sistema operacional Windows é só me avisar que eu retiro o link!

70) Atualizador do KDE e seus aplicativos + repositórios de aplicativos
KDE-apps: http://kde-apps.org/
Konstruct: http://konsole.kde.org/konstruct/

71) Themes & Skins ( Temas & Peles,cascas)

http://ll.cz/x_window/themes_and_skins/

72) Ferramentas pra configurar o Wine:
http://www.franksworld.net/winetools/

73) Tux_Business
PHPprojekt: http://www.phprojekt.com/
Stoq: http://www.stoq.com.br/
Possl: http://www.possl.org/servlet/HelloPossl/index.html
Global_Retail: http://www.globalretailtech.com/
compiere: http://www.compiere.org/download/index.html
gnucash: http://www.gnucash.org./

74) Editoração gráfica( como o Pagemaker)
scribus: http://web2.altmuehlnet.de/fschmid/

75) Ferramentas Web:

Drupal: http://www.drupal.org/

Gui para configurar o Apache:
Comanche: ftp://ftp.leo.org/pub/comp/os/unix/l...b3-439.src.rpm
Obs: pacote fonte reconstruído no Mandrake 9.0, funciona perfeitamente, são necessários os pacotes tcl(para reconstruir o pacote) e itcl (para poder ser instalado & rodar)

76) Comunicação entre sistemas:
http://www.rdesktop.org/

GUIs para o rdesktop:
http://www.nongnu.org/grdesktop/
http://linux0wnsyou.com/xrdesktop/

77) Segurança

a) GUIs para o Iptables:

Firestarter: http://firestarter.sourceforge.net/
Firewall Builder: http://www.fwbuilder.org/
Firepoint: http://www.firepoint.org/
Ipmenu: http://users.pandora.be/stes/ipmenu.html

b) Scanners:

Nessus: http://www.nessus.org/
Nmap: http://www.nmap.org/
Satan: http://www.fish.com/satan/
Hunt: http://lin.fsid.cvut.cz/~kra/index.html#HUNT
Cheops: http://www.marko.net/cheops/
Queso: http://www.apostols.org/projectz/queso/
Ethereal: http://www.ethereal.com/
Whisker: http://www.wiretrip.net/rfp/p/doc.asp?id=21&iface=2
DSniff: http://naughty.monkey.org/~dugsong/dsniff/
Sara: http://www-arc.com/sara/

c) Detecção de invasores:
Tripwire: http://www.tripwire.org/
Pandora: http://www-sor.inria.fr/projects/relais/pandora/
Snort: http://www.snort.org

d) Detector de rootkits:
Rootkit hunter: http://www.rootkit.nl/

78 ) Patch (ajuste, adaptação) para que o Linux rode aplicativos de outros sistemas Unix:

http://linux-abi.sourceforge.net/

O patch pra download se encontra no seguinte link:
http://www.kernel.org/pub/linux/kern...inux-abi/v2.4/

79) Gerenciador de impressão

Turboprint
http://www.turboprint.de/english.html
http://www.turboprint.de/turboprint-1.72.tgz
http://www.turboprint.de/turboprint-1.72-2.i386.rpm

80) Servidores Gráficos
Pico_GUI: http://www.picogui.org/
X: http://www.x.org
Implementação Free do X: http://www.xfree86.org/
Fresco: http://www2.fresco.org/

81) Servidores WEB

Apache: http://www.apache.org/
Caldium: http://caudium.net/

82) Aplicativos Científicos
Scilab: http://www-rocq.inria.fr/scilab/
Scigraphica: http://scigraphica.sourceforge.net/

83) Visual da inicialização do Tux:

http://www.bootsplash.org/

84) Configurador gráfico para placas de vídeo nVidia:
Yanc: http://yanc.sourceforge.net/index-en.html

85) Dispositivos USB no Linux
Linux-USB: http://www.linux-usb.org/

86) Clusters com Linux & correlatos

Mandrake_Cluster-Projeto_Clic: http://clic.mandrakesoft.com/index-en.html
Atualizado! Versão 2.0 do Clic disponível para download:
http://iso.linux.hr/mandrake/clic/CLIC-2.0-i586.iso
http://iso.linux.hr/mandrake/clic/CLIC-2.0-i586.md5

Site do Marcos Pitanga: http://multipinguim.under-linux.org
MOSIX: http://www.mosix.com/

87) Drivers de winmodems para Linux


a) Lucent
Debian: http://www.physcip.uni-stuttgart.de/...m/dists/debian
Red Hat: http://www.physcip.uni-stuttgart.de/...m/dists/redhat
Mandrake: http://www.physcip.uni-stuttgart.de/...dists/mandrake


b) PCtel(HSP56)
fonte: http://linmodems.technion.ac.il/pctel-linux/
pacotes rpm: http://www.linux.ime.usp.br/~slave/pctel.html

c) Motorola
pacote rpm(Red Hat 7.1) : http://e-www.motorola.com/collateral/SM56_5.1_I386.rpm

d) Drivers em geral: http://www.jcmp3.org/

88 ) Clone do Netmeeting
Gnomemeeting: http://www.gnomemeeting.org/

89) Programas para criar pequenos widegets
Observações: a palavra "wideget" não possui tradução literal na nossa língua, mas podemos interpretá-la como sendo "todo objeto gráfico de interação", são as janelas, barra de rolagem, botões, etc que usamos em GUIs

gdesklets: http://gdesklets.gnomedesktop.org/
karamba: http://www.efd.lth.se/~d98hk/karamba...a.html#karamba
superkaramba: http://netdragon.sourceforge.net/

90) GUI para o Samba
LinNeighborhood: http://www.bnro.de/~schmidjo/
versão para o slack: http://www.internux.co.id/download/l...6.5-i686-1.tgz

91) Criando imagens ISO bootáveis para dvd
BICK: http://bick.slashusr.org/
arquivo: http://phil.ipal.org/freeware/bick/bick-0.8.0.tar.gz
tutorial(Red Hat): http://www.rickertweb.com/~justin/OS...rom_CDROM.html

Comentários: pode parecer deslocado material sobre criação de ISOs para DVD(no caso do Bick é para CD-R também), mas acredito que dentro de 2 anos os gravadores de DVDs estarão numa faixa de preço aceitável, e portanto não custa nada nos prepararmos para o futuro próximo.

92) Visualizador de páginas de manual (man pages)
maneditor: http://wolfpack.twu.net/ManEdit/
lookat: http://staf.patat.org/lookat/
documancer: http://documancer.sourceforge.net/

93) "Gerenciador de dispositivos" do Tux
Hardinfo: http://alpha.linuxmag.com.br/~leandro/hardinfo/

94) Gui para o hdparm
Drive_Tweak: http://drivetweak.sourceforge.net/

95) Conversor entre arquivos imagem para CDs
bin2iso: http://users.andara.com/~doiron/bin2iso/
ftp://rpmfind.net/linux/PLD/current/....9b-2.i386.rpm

Observações: fora do ambiente Unix, existem formatos imagem de CDs que não seguem padrões internacionais, a dupla bin&cue é um desses formatos. O padrão internacional(independente de SO) é o .iso (na verdade o formato é o raw); o programinha acima converte de .cue para .iso
O .cue contêm informações que guiam o gravador para a descompactação, o bin2iso toma um arquivo .cue, busca o .bin correspondente e procura converter; se não me engano, muitas imagens de jogos estão no formato .bin
Para gerar o .cue(quando não estiver disponível)
# bin2iso arquivo_novo.cue -c seu_bin.bin
Detalhe importante!!!: NÃO renomeie o seu_bin.bin que encontrar, caso contrário o bin2iso vai gerar um arquivo_novo.cue que não vai funcionar!
Depois de gerado o arquivo_novo.cue
# bin2iso arquivo_novo.cue &
Aguarde...
Teste o iso que foi criado(monte para visualizar)
# mount -o loop arquivo.iso /diretorio_de_montagem
# cd diretorio_de_montagem
# ls

A vantagem de um arquivo ISO, é que o mesmo pode ser visualizado(e gravado) em qualquer SO, basta ter um aplicativo para isso, todos os SOs que eu conheço dispõem de tal recurso

96) Material para Certificação Linux

Guia de Expressões regulares online(dica do Ressaca): http://guia-er.sourceforge.net/

97) GUI para a ferramenta de gerenciamento de desenvolvimento de software CVS:

cvsgui: http://cvsgui.sourceforge.net/index.html

98 ) LiveCDs

Kurumin: http://www.wernik.brturbo.com/kurumin2.iso
Knoppix: http://linuxiso.org/download.php/327...3-07-26-EN.iso
Damn: ftp://ibiblio.org/pub/Linux/distribu...mall-0.4.4.iso
(baseado no Knoppix, apenas 50 MB!)


99) Otimizador da performance do Linux:

Powertweak: http://sourceforge.net/projects/powertweak/

A instalação obedece ao procedimento usual:
#./configure
# make
# checkinstall

E para chamar:
# gpowertweak &


100) Tecnologia OCR

Clara: http://www.claraocr.org/
Kooka: http://www.kde.org/apps/kooka/index.php
Gocr: http://jocr.sourceforge.net/index.html

101) Visualizador de arquivos chm
xchm: http://xchm.sourceforge.net/

102) Editando legendas de filmes no Tux
Ksubeditor: http://ksubeditor.sourceforge.net/
VOBSub: http://sites.inka.de/risctaker/VOBSub/
Gsubedit: http://gsubedit.sourceforge.net/
GTKsubtitler: http://www.gtksubtitler.prv.pl/

103) Gerenciador gráfico de impressoras
Mtink: http://xwtools.automatix.de/english/startE.htm

104) Informática Avançada

E-book "OOP with C-ANSI": http://www.cs.rit.edu/~ats/books/ooc.pdf
(obs: este e-book explica fazer OOP usando apenas a linguagem C)

Cursos sobre Compilação: http://www-di.inf.puc-rio.br/~rangel/
obs: cursos do Professor José Lucas Rangel(In Memoriam, Deus o tenha), excelentes textos no formato pdf, melhores até do que muitos livros importados(na minha opinião é claro)

Banco de papers do MIT: http://ncstrl.mit.edu/

Dissertação de Mestrado sobre Kernels "Monolítico X Microkernel:
http://www.cs.ucr.edu/~marcus/thesis.ps

Teses de PhD sobre Exokernel: http://www.pdos.lcs.mit.edu/exo/theses/

A única referência que eu já encontrei sobre servidores gráficos(como o XFree86 por exemplo):
http://www.doc.ic.ac.uk/~mbt99/Y/report/

105) Tux Sebastian Bach

Rosengarden: http://www.rosegardenmusic.com/
noteedit:http://freshmeat.net/redir/noteedit/.../noteedit.html

106) Automount de CDs com o magicdev:
http://packages.debian.org/unstable/gnome/magicdev.html


107) Papéis de parede do Tux:

http://rrfn.promodtecnologies.com/Wa...linux-1024.jpg
http://rrfn.promodtecnologies.com/Wa...s/_unix_2k.jpg
http://rrfn.promodtecnologies.com/Wa...ieburn1024.jpg
http://rrfn.promodtecnologies.com/Wallpapers/linux.jpg
http://rrfn.promodtecnologies.com/Wa...edhat11024.jpg
http://rrfn.promodtecnologies.com/Wa..._wallpaper.jpg
http://rrfn.promodtecnologies.com/Wallpapers/Code.jpg
http://www.insider.ru/images/linux1024x768.jpg
http://www.veritasdgc.com/downloads/...er1024x768.jpg
http://sweb.cz/Honza.Vlachynsky/Hist...2-1024%202.jpg
http://bs-linux.com/teamfortress/stf_wallpaper_1024.jpg
http://www.visualparadox.com/images/...d/vacation.jpg
http://espanol.geocities.com/darksof...ngui_linux.jpg
http://www.dppresse.com/download/PLW...ll_800x600.jpg
http://www.linux.org.sv/WallPaper/2-800x600.jpg
http://ns.linux.org.sv/WallPaper/

108) Conversores de arquivos de áudio

lame : http://lame.sourceforge.net/

109) Editores de áudio

Protux: http://www.nongnu.org/protux/
GWC: http://gwc.sourceforge.net/
Rezound: http://rezound.sourceforge.net/
Dbmix: http://dbmix.sourceforge.net/
Audacity: http://audacity.sourceforge.net/

110) Checadores de dependências

Binstats: http://www.ccc.nottingham.ac.uk/~etzpc/bin/

111) Design gráfico for Tux
Flash For Linux: http://f4l.sourceforge.net/

112) Gerenciadores de Login

Entrance: http://xcomputerman.com/pages/entrance.html
Login app: http://largo.windowmaker.org/Login.app/
Qingy: http://qingy.sourceforge.net/

113) Redes privadas virtuais
OpenVPN: http://openvpn.sourceforge.net/

114) Editores de ícones

BabyGimp: http://babygimp.sourceforge.net/

115) Tradutores automáticos

WordTrans: http://wordtrans.sourceforge.net/
obs: as versões com GUI precisam das bibliotecas do KDE 2

BabyTrans: http://fjolliton.free.fr/babytrans/

116) Install Builders (construtor de instaladores)

InstallBase: http://installbase.sourceforge.net/main.shtml

117) Gerador de capas de CD & GUI

CDLabelgen: http://www.red-bean.com/fitz/software-cdlabelgen.shtml
GUI para o CDLabelgen: http://www.red-bean.com/fitz/softwar...nfe-0.3.tar.gz

118) DB estilo Access
Rekall: http://www.rekallrevealed.org/

119) IDE para a geração de bancos de dados mysql DBDesigner
DBDesigner: http:///www.fabforce.net/

120) Gerador de etiquetas e cartões de visita glabels
glabels: http://glabels.sourceforge.net/

121) Editor visual de páginas Web:
NVU: http://www.nvu.com/

122) Formatador de texto ( compilador multi-backend)
txt2tags: http://txt2tags.sourceforge.net/

123) Programa para fazer overclock em placas NVIDIA
NVCLOCK: http://www.linuxhardware.org/nvclock/

124) Programas matemáticos:

Mathtools: http://flo1484.tripod.com/mathtools_e.htm
Hartmath: http://www.hartmath.org/
EasyMaths: http://ddaville.free.fr/software/EasyMaths/index.htm

125) Tux PM

ZoneMinder (app para monitoramento com câmeras): http://www.zoneminder.com/

126) Autoração de DVDs no Linux

qdvd: http://qdvdauthor.sourceforge.net/

Adendo, uma contribuição muito bem vinda de nosso amigo
jcmschmutz

001 Editor html
002 Gravar CDs
003 IDE C/C++
004 Gravar disquetes: gfloppy, kfloppy
005 Visualizador pdf/ps: ghostview,kghostview
006 Visualizador pdf: xpdf, acrobat reader
007 Browser: galeon, mozilla
008 Gerenciador de download
009 Gerenciador adsl
010 IDE UML
011 Autorun
012 Visual Basic
013 Instant messenger
014 IDE para desenhos vetoriais no formato eps
015 Particionador
016 Bibliotecas gráficas
017 Manipulador de imagens
018 Gui builder
019 Desassemblador
020 Processador de textos: Latex
021 Editor universal: emacs, xemacs
021.1 Editores de código:
022 Editor Latex WYSIWYG:
023 Descompactador cab:
024 Editores: kedit, gedit,kate,kwrite,pico,joe,...
025 Suíte para escritório:
026 Multimídia
027 Gráficos
028 Infantis
029 Visualizadores de imagens
030 Emuladores
031 Analizador do tempo tomado por uma rotina num programa
032 Cliente de email & correlatos
033 Linguagens de programação no Tux
034 Anti-vírus
035 Simulador de redes
036 Aplicativos de compactação e seus front-end
037 Aplicativos para conversão de formatos de pacotes binários
038 Simuladores espaciais
039 Manipuladores e/ou leitores de periféricos
040 Verificadores de tráfego
041 Gerenciadores de armazenamento e particionador
042 Reconhecedores de voz
043 Tux_Médico
044 Tux_Engenheiro
045 Aplicativos para backup
046 A casa dos Desktop/Gerenciadores de janelas pro XFree86
047 Fontes de pacotes rpm
048 P2P
049 Configurador de treclado multimídia
050 Reservatórios de pacotes rpm
051 Sites de notícias
052 Reservatório de conhecimento
053 Reservatório de pacotes tgz (slackware)
054 Reservatórios gerais
055 Imagens ISO não oficiais do OpenBSD
056 Documentação sobre software de base & Hardware do PC
057 Sites sobre projetos de aplicativos
058 Comunidades
059 Segurança
060 Imagens ISO do Tux
061 Série "How to think like a computer Scientist"
062 Links para apostilas diversas
063 Como construir um sistema operacional e compiladores
064 GUIs para programas diversos
065 Baixador de sites
066 Cursos sobre o X & tools correlatos
067 Arte_Tux
068 Sistema de modelagem genérico
069 Tutorial para criar CDs multiboot
070 Atualizador do KDE e seus aplicativos
071 Themes & Skins ( Temas & Peles,cascas)
072 Ferramentas pra configurar o Wine
073 Tux_Business
074 Editoração gráfica( como o Pagemaker)
075 Ferramentas Web
076 Comunicação entre sistemas
077 Segurança
078 Patch (ajuste, adaptação) rode aplicativos de outros sistemas Unix
079 Gerenciador de impressão
080 Servidores Gráficos
081 Servidores WEB
082 Aplicativos Científicos
083 Visual da inicialização do Tux
084 Configurador gráfico para placas de vídeo nVidia


Caixa_de_Ferramentas_do_Tux A - Z

046 A casa dos Desktop/Gerenciadores de janelas pro XFree86
031 Analizador do tempo tomado por uma rotina num programa
034 Anti-vírus
082 Aplicativos Científicos
036 Aplicativos de compactação e seus front-end
045 Aplicativos para backup
037 Aplicativos para conversão de formatos de pacotes binários
067 Arte_Tux
070 Atualizador do KDE e seus aplicativos
011 Autorun
065 Baixador de sites
016 Bibliotecas gráficas
007 Browser: galeon, mozilla
032 Cliente de email & correlatos
063 Como construir um sistema operacional e compiladores
076 Comunicação entre sistemas
058 Comunidades
049 Configurador de treclado multimídia
084 Configurador gráfico para placas de vídeo nVidia
066 Cursos sobre o X & tools correlatos
019 Desassemblador
023 Descompactador cab:
056 Documentação sobre software de base & Hardware do PC
022 Editor Latex WYSIWYG:
001 Editor html
021 Editor universal: emacs, xemacs
074 Editoração gráfica( como o Pagemaker)
021.1 Editores de código:
024 Editores: kedit, gedit,kate,kwrite,pico,joe,...
030 Emuladores
075 Ferramentas Web
072 Ferramentas pra configurar o Wine
047 Fontes de pacotes rpm
064 GUIs para programas diversos
009 Gerenciador adsl
008 Gerenciador de download
079 Gerenciador de impressão
041 Gerenciadores de armazenamento e particionador
002 Gravar CDs
004 Gravar disquetes: gfloppy, kfloppy
027 Gráficos
018 Gui builder
003 IDE C/C++
010 IDE UML
014 IDE para desenhos vetoriais no formato eps
060 Imagens ISO do Tux
055 Imagens ISO não oficiais do OpenBSD
028 Infantis
013 Instant messenger
033 Linguagens de programação no Tux
062 Links para apostilas diversas
017 Manipulador de imagens
039 Manipuladores e/ou leitores de periféricos
026 Multimídia
048 P2P
015 Particionador
078 Patch (ajuste, adaptação) para que o Linux rode aplicativos de outros sistemas Unix
020 Processador de textos: Latex
042 Reconhecedores de voz
052 Reservatório de conhecimento
053 Reservatório de pacotes tgz (slackware)
050 Reservatórios de pacotes rpm
054 Reservatórios gerais
059 Segurança
077 Segurança
080 Servidores Gráficos
081 Servidores WEB
035 Simulador de redes
038 Simuladores espaciais
068 Sistema de modelagem genérico
051 Sites de notícias
057 Sites sobre projetos de aplicativos
025 Suíte para escritório:
061 Série "How to think like a computer Scientist"
071 Themes & Skins ( Temas & Peles,cascas)
069 Tutorial para criar CDs multiboot
073 Tux_Business
044 Tux_Engenheiro
043 Tux_Médico
040 Verificadores de tráfego
012 Visual Basic
083 Visual da inicialização do Tux
005 Visualizador pdf/ps: ghostview,kghostview
006 Visualizador pdf: xpdf, acrobat reader
029 Visualizadores de imagens 
---------------------------------------------------------------

Fernando Santórsula

Técnico de TI - WIRELESS

----------------------------------------------------------------

----------

